
Office 365 SAML vulnerability allowed login to almost any federated account - envy2
http://www.economyofmechanism.com/office365-authbypass.html#top
======
proksoup
I think this is the same link as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588946)
I realize multiple posts are totally legit here just mentioning it because
they are with a few hours of each other and neither has much traction yet.

